# Reps placing manual orders



## lkobar (Sep 14, 2017)

Are there any reps for Iron mag placing manual orders?  I placed order during sale and it didn't go through.  Been trying to get bitcoins what a hassle.  I was told some reps are helping by placing manual orders.  Any help appreciated.  Why not go back to PayPal?


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 14, 2017)

They're having issues with merchants to use for the processing setup.  I will look into it if I can help you with a manual order and get back to you asap.


----------



## lkobar (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 14, 2017)

Currently there are no forms of payment working, this is a huge issue that they're trying to get resolved.  It sucks for everyone, hopefully it will be solved soon.  I will post updates as soon as I receive them.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 14, 2017)

No manual orders at this time

Still hoping for an update asap.  Will advise asap!


----------



## Intense (Sep 14, 2017)

Why are several big players having merchant issues right now?


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 14, 2017)

Intense said:


> Why are several big players having merchant issues right now?



I have no idea and this is my own speculation but I'd have to guess it has something to do with the government.


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 15, 2017)

Orders should be working again, fingers crossed.


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 15, 2017)

45PRs said:


> Orders should be working again, fingers crossed.



Yes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter33 (Sep 16, 2017)

45PRs said:


> Orders should be working again, fingers crossed.



I placed an order with CC today. I expect this time goes well.
BTW, my failed action during the BTC operation/purchase was enter the amount of transaction instead the btc code.

FF


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes everyone IMR is back up and running.

Make sure you use your REP discount code when ordering!!!!!!!!!!

www.ironmagresearch.com


----------



## lkobar (Sep 24, 2017)

*Why did IML stop taking cc orders?*

What is happening with IML?  Now it's back to Bitcoin



WesleyInman said:


> Yes everyone IMR is back up and running.
> 
> Make sure you use your REP discount code when ordering!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> www.ironmagresearch.com


----------



## jtwannagrow (Sep 30, 2017)

??


----------

